# Classic Traveller Online (VTT)



## deaconabyss (May 9, 2010)

Old GM/player looking to play or maybe GM a 'Classic Traveller' Campaign. Trying to see what kind of intrest I can drum up. I presently use Gametable and w/e voicechat players agree on. I can and will use other VTT's if others are willing to sit thru the learning curve.

players will have 2 terms as background service, no survival or other rolls needed.  You are considered to had made all rolls.  This gives 4 points for your first term, the commission and promotion.  The second term you recieve 2 points and one promotion.  For services without ranks you still recieve the skill points.  An extra 2 points of service skill are awarded as extra-ciricular and may be spent anywhere even on stats.  Remember the rule for stats. above 10, they also apply to skills above 4.  I will assign skills for basic training and homeworlds so do not spend your service skill points until then.  Service skill list is any skill or stat increase on the branch tables, provided you meet the education requirment if any.

Re-Cap

Begining Stats (666666) 15pts to distribute.  Max. starting stat. C.  Increases for service related pluses apply after.
2 terms of service (6 service related points to spend)
Extra- ciricular activities (2 points anywhere)
Basic Training and Homeworld skills as per megatraveller
20,000 credits savings.


----------

